# Peculiar Dilemma



## Canoe2Boot (25 Nov 2006)

I'll give you a little bit of background first. 

June 2006, I decided that ROTP Pilot was what I wanted to pursue. So I went to the local CFRC got all the paperwork filled it out and had it back to have my CFAT done in early July. I did my medical and my fitness test with no problem (well except for a minor medical problem that would pop up later in my story.) I had my interview scheduled and went in to see the Capt. doing the interview, but I could tell it was off to a rough start when they couldn't find my ROTP questionnaire. The first thing the Capt. says is, "I have to be honest with you..." and when someone starts a sentence like that you know it's not great. He said that I wouldn't make a competitive applicant (because of my first year university marks and not having any substantial extra-curricular activities), and that going through with the formal interview at this point may not be in my best interest. Just as a side note, I was the first year of the new grade 12 program to graduate in Ontario and completed a year of university. It was a year that I was not proud of as my marks were nothing to brag about. So I took two years off to really figure out where I was wanting my future to head. Between that deep thought, I was working between 50-60 hours a week and managed to get my PPL. 

So The Capt suggested joining the reserve unit around my university. I thanked him for being frank with me, as nobody had really sat down with me and given me any idea as to my competitiveness as an applicant. So I got the ball rolling on my reserve application. The BMQ course was about to start in a week and I hadn't heard anything from the recruiting centre, so I decided to get a hold of the recruiting Sgt. at the unit and see if he could give me any insight. I got a hold of him and he said he would try and track down the status of my file. This is where that little blip comes up from my medical. I come home from class to find a message on the machine, and in the back of my mind throughout this whole process I always figured that it there was any roadblock to my career aspirations in the CF it would be my medical probelm. Well I was told that I did not meet the common medical enrollment standards and would not be enrolled. 

I've been talking to my uncle quite a bit through this process. He retired as a major in the CAF as a recruiter. He kind of joked with me though because he said he didn't know how much help he would be because his officer training included how to drink your wine with your meals. Needless to say I told him I was a little disappointed, but not discouraged. The process has been most enlightening and while seeming like there was no end in sight to the recruitment process, I wouldn't change a thing.

To wrap up this long winded story to avoid turning it into a life story, here's my dilemma. My medical problem has cleared up on its own (been having chronic headaches for the past few years, been to see every doctor and their brother only to find out it was because I was sleeping on two pillows and through my posture off balance...one of those things you bang your head against the wall for being so obvious but not realising it,) and I have been in contact with the med staff at the recruiting centre as to what I have to do to start up my recruitment process again. Since I have to wait a few months of being symptom free, I will miss the deadline in 2007 for ROTP applications. Do I try and join up with the local reserve unit again for  fall '07 only to try for a CT for the ROTP deadline in 2008, or do I just hold off on the reserves altogether and just put all my effort into the ROTP process?

Any feedback would be welcome.


----------



## andpro (25 Nov 2006)

If I were you I would join the reserves. Joining the reserves will help with your ROTP application and also you will have a backup plan if your ROTP application falls through. It never hurts to have some experience as a NCM before you go as an officer. 
Good luck


----------



## old man neri (25 Nov 2006)

I thought the whole idea behind joining the reserves was trying to become more competitive for your ROTP application. If you apply for the reserves now you might be able to make some of the full time summer courses the reserve units have. If you just wait to apply again for ROTP nothing will have changed and you will probably not be any more competitive. Keep in my doing an OT from reserves to pilot can be a lengthy process.

I hope this helps


----------



## Canoe2Boot (25 Nov 2006)

While I would like to join the reserves so I could try and make it for the summer courses, I have to wait at least 6 months being symptom free before the recruiting centre will even consider taking a look at my file again.


----------



## 23007 (28 Nov 2006)

old man neri said:
			
		

> Keep in my doing an OT from reserves to pilot can be a lengthy process.



First, I would definitely recommend joining the reserves. I joined my local reserve unit in Grade 12, completed QL2 (which means you can walk and chew gum at the same time) and then I switched over to ROTP. The process was not lengthy at all as the CFRC already had my paperwork from joining the reserves. I just had to redo the physical, undergo a much longer interview and get released from the reserves and sworn into the reg force (both in one day as it turned out).  Do you plan on going to RMC or to a Civi U? If you have any questions about ROTP or the pilot application process, let me know...

Mitch


----------



## old man neri (28 Nov 2006)

Well, it took me many many many months. Maybe was just special though.


----------



## Canoe2Boot (28 Nov 2006)

This is something that I should have put in my OP. I am currently halfway through my "second" year of university, meaning my first year will not be counted towards my degree. The earliest indication that I have gotten from the CFRC, although I'm going to talk to the med staff again shortly, as to when I could be considered again for the reserves would be for the fall of '07. 

What I am considering at this point is just sticking with the reserve route until I graduate. By the time a CT may get put through, I would be 2+ years through my degree. Also I want to keep my options open after my undergraduate degree to possibly pursue an MA.

Looks like I've answered my own problem.


----------



## andpro (28 Nov 2006)

Why wouldn't your first year count towards your degree? Just because you get accepted into ROTP doesn't mean you have to start from square one. Unless you want to go to RMC, apparently not very many credits are transferable when you go from a civi U to RMC.


----------



## Canoe2Boot (28 Nov 2006)

For the most part, my marks were not that great and when i say not that great, I mean just that. So I told the university to disregard my first year, so that those marks wouldn't drag down my average. Although those marks will still show on my transcript, they will not be counted towards my degree.


----------



## old man neri (28 Nov 2006)

Just so you know, the CF looks at a lot more than marks when considering your application. Stuff like sports, extra curricular activities, leadership....etc are all important. I am living proof that you can get into DEO with pretty pathetic marks.


----------

